# Felis catus



## shining (Jul 10, 2016)

Let's share some pics of our hairier predators doing things that they do. Yes, crazy cat people step out of the shadows.


----------



## shining (Jul 10, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Marika (Jul 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like 4 | Love 5


----------



## Marika (Jul 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3


----------



## shining (Jul 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## shining (Jul 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Praxibetelix (Jul 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 11, 2016)

Cats BAH HUMBUG!  

Nice photos of the kid and the cat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shining (Jul 11, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Cats BAH HUMBUG!
> 
> Nice photos of the kid and the cat.


They aren't for everyone. Haha

Thanks, they are like her brothers and sisters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't mind them.  My sister has a few and she says we have a love hate relationship. When I come over the cat ignores everyone but me. It comes and sits beside me and we stay that way. They cat sits there because it knows I don't care for it and it wants to annoy me. I sit there because no cat is going to make me move.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shining (Jul 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 11, 2016)

I love my boys more than anything in the world.
Cassius - named for Cassius Clay because the night I got him home, as a wee kitten, he balanced himself on his back feet and boxed me in the face with both hands. He is the kindest, most gentle boy in the world and loves everyone.








Nigel the hunter and killer. I found him on my driveway one very cold winter night. He thinks that humans are inferior... especially this human.







And last, but not least, my little Jackie Boy. He is the perpetual kitten and causes so much trouble with the other two who are a couple of years older than he is. The minute I sit down - Jackie is on my lap. He takes advantage of people feeling sorry for him because he is blind in one eye, but it is just a show because he gets along just like any other pussycat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 11, 2016)

shining said:


>


Here we go, now this is what I'm talking about right here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shining (Jul 11, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Here we go, now this is what I'm talking about right here


No free roam! I'm trying to find this picture I have of that kittie's mama in this 30 gallon hexagon tank. There is three generations of "tank sitters" in our households.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shining (Jul 11, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> I love my boys more than anything in the world.
> Cassius - named for Cassius Clay because the night I got him home, as a wee kitten, he balanced himself on his back feet and boxed me in the face with both hands. He is the kindest, most gentle boy in the world and loves everyone.
> View attachment 215467
> 
> ...


I remember your cats from your post. Gorgeous, especially the one eyed one.
Black cats also are my favorites.


----------



## Toff202 (Jul 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 12, 2016)

This post has made me thankful.... thankful that my brats aren't as naughty as some other brats!  Seriously, I thought my boys were bad and I am reconsidering after seeing these photos.  Tank drinkers, toilet roll destroyers, Santa muggers... I am luckier than I thought!
Cassius knows when I am editing photos that he isn't in.



 Everyone has to have a penthouse seat of their own cat tree.



Little pink toe toes!!



Nigel was sure that I would sell my photos faster if he helped.



Nigel hanging out in the bathroom during a thunderstorm. He is always covered in fluff.



My little freckled darling.



Okay, so this is cheating a bit because this isn't my pussycat. This little one lives in the auto shop next to where my mechanic is. I couldn't pass up this shot. Friendliest Auto Service EVER!
The owners loved this photo. They even framed it because they love that pussycat so much.



Jackie thought he was sneaking up on Nigel... think again!!



I made a ball out of hair that I brushed off Cassius.  He wasn't impressed.



Nigel hates having his photo taken, but I don't care because he is so photogenic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 12, 2016)

Brotherly love.



These are cheating too because these guys aren't mine either. I am a volunteer photographer for rescues and shelters in the GTA, so I go to foster homes and shelters to take photos of all the felines needing homes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 1, 2016)

The last day of a long holiday weekend. My treasure, Cassius, sure has a rough life.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 1, 2016)

Mystery doing the thing is is always doing.  He's a great cat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## Marika (Aug 3, 2016)

Trying to give her worm medicine...


She has the most beautiful eyes <3.




Our Norwegian forest cat.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 4, 2016)

Felis catus × Prionailurus bengalensis

Meet Rafiki, my 3 year old F4 Bengal cat.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 4


----------



## Toxoderidae (Aug 5, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> Felis catus × Prionailurus bengalensis
> 
> Meet Rafiki, my 3 year old F4 Bengal cat.


Wow! Even with an F4 you can still see a lot of the genes they get from a leopard cat. Beautiful cat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shining (Aug 5, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> Felis catus × Prionailurus bengalensis
> 
> Meet Rafiki, my 3 year old F4 Bengal cat.


From your experience with Rafiki, are Bengals really as rambunctious as they are made out to be?


----------



## shining (Aug 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 5, 2016)

shining said:


> From your experience with Rafiki, are Bengals really as rambunctious as they are made out to be?


Yes, and then some. If you get a later generation F7 F8 etc etc  they are not as wild. I got mine from a breeder that actually starts from the ground up, she had several full blooded Prionailurus bengalensis as she had a CITES permit to do so I assume. Whew! Ill tell you what those things are not nice !   
But yes, they are pretty rowdy, they really actually have dog like personalities, he follows me all around the house at all times, sometimes joins me in the shower (they LOVE water), however getting "snuggle time, or lap time" is very rare, he does not tolerate being held at all, he squirms and tries to get away immediately which can be bad because I don't believe in declawing cats (cruel IMO) so yeah I have been slashed up getting him loaded up for vet visits.

However the surprising thing is he pays almost 0 attention to my reef aquarium, I see yours "kids" love your tanks. Mine did that with my old reef when he was younger a lot , but not anymore, maybe he got a taste of saltwater and went "nope, nope, nope".

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## Marika (Aug 18, 2016)

Our oldest cat turned 18 today <3.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 4


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 29, 2016)

Rafiki in the bathtub.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 29, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> Felis catus × Prionailurus bengalensis
> 
> Meet Rafiki, my 3 year old F4 Bengal cat.


Aaaaaaahhhhh gorgeous Bengal !


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 29, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> Rafiki in the bathtub.


It says, "This video is private."


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 29, 2016)

My Glasgow cat, Anya the Bengal 







My cats at home in Màlaga 

George







Max







Lola, George and Chloé




Lola




Honey

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## mmfh (Aug 30, 2016)

Denali, pretending she's a bird

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 30, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> It says, "This video is private."


Fixed, sorry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 30, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> Rafiki in the bathtub.


Put some fish in there for him!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matabuey (Aug 31, 2016)

Marika said:


> She has the most beautiful eyes <3.


Oh my god, all the cats on this thread are so gorgeous. But this ones face is perfect!

I want to kiss her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matabuey (Aug 31, 2016)

My cat when she was a kitten.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 4


----------



## Marika (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm so sad today...she had to be euthanized (she had cancer).

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## Matabuey (Sep 1, 2016)

Marika said:


> I'm so sad today...she had to be euthanized (she had cancer).


 

Sorry to hear that. I hate life sometimes.

I'm contemplating getting my cat screened for cancers every 6-12 months.


----------



## Ceymann (Sep 1, 2016)

Marika said:


> I'm so sad today...she had to be euthanized (she had cancer).


So sorry for your loss, my condolences.


----------



## Crone Returns (Sep 1, 2016)

Marika said:


> I'm so sad today...she had to be euthanized (she had cancer).


I'm so sorry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Sep 1, 2016)

Marika said:


> I'm so sad today...she had to be euthanized (she had cancer).


I am so sorry to hear that.  She was a beautiful cat.  I hope you can find comfort in this; 
Animals aren't concerned with how long they live.  Life and death are far beyond thier understanding.  All she cared about was the moment she was in and I'm confident she had a lot of happy moments with you.
I know from experience choosing to euthanize an animal can leave a person feeling bitter and guilty.  Please remember that you made the best choice for her.  Hugs for you, hon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Marika (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you guys, I appreciate it. It's so great to have these forums where people understand how deeply you can love an animal and how hard it is to say goodbye.

It was definitely the right choise, there was nothing more we could have done for her. Now she's not in pain anymore.

She would have been killed right after being born if my mom hadn't happen to overhear her co-worker talking about it. My mom promised to adopt her and so she had 15 happy years with us. She will be missed <3.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Matabuey (Sep 12, 2016)

Another one of her as a kitten. A year ago yesterday.

She was falling asleep with her toy in the Sun - so cute.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 5


----------



## Crone Returns (Sep 12, 2016)

Matabuey said:


> Another one of her as a kitten. A year ago yesterday.
> 
> She was falling asleep with her toy in the Sun - so cute.


Cute, deceptively cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika (Nov 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Matabuey (Nov 25, 2016)

Marika said:


> She has the most beautiful eyes <3.


Can you please post more pics of her?  

I don't come on here as I'm not keeping T's anymore, but had to come on to ask for more pics of her. I'm cat obsessed and need more pics of her in my life haha.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Marika (Nov 25, 2016)

@Matabuey

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Marika (Nov 26, 2016)

@Matabuey

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Matabuey (Nov 26, 2016)

Marika said:


> @Matabuey


She's so bloody cute. I want her so much lol. Actual perfect face.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 26, 2016)

Here some more photos of our Anya 







My friend from the next building next door who greets me and my dog every morning when we are out in the garden. She is so friendly. I first met her when I was putting my old moving boxed in the dumpster and felt her circling around my legs for attention. Shes awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 28, 2016)

New guy on the block

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Flexzone (Nov 28, 2016)

_*Ma boy jumper
Couple days after we got him in October 










Couple weeks later his first vet visit: 






Him yesterday:  



















*_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Nov 28, 2016)

Flexzone said:


> _*Ma boy jumper
> Couple days after we got him in October
> 
> 
> ...


Your little boy grew up, huh. He's one handsome boy!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flexzone (Nov 28, 2016)

crone said:


> Your little boy grew up, huh. He's one handsome boy!!


Haha thanks! His vet is totally smitten with him


----------

